# Samsung Galaxy versus Iphone



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok. I am admittedly ignorant when it comes to smart phones. I've survived happily for years with a company provided blackberry (hey, it's free) and I didn't want to be one of those people who carries around both a work blackberry and a fancy smart phone at the same time.

But I'm now tired of the BB and wouldn't mind a proper smart phone. Having changed jobs a few months ago I had to go through the hassles of updating all the contacts and I'm beginning to see the advantages of a completely private phone number separate from the work one.

Do people have views on Samsung Galaxy versus IPhones? My experience with both is mostly looking at them at the stores in the malls. I find the Samsung full model a bit big so perhaps the Galaxy 3 would suit me better? Is there an advantage to the Galaxy 4, other than the size? IPhones are exceedingly popular and if there's a turnoff it's that it's an IPhone. 

There seems to be two options - either buy the phone outright and then get a monthly plan, or sign up for a plan that comes with a phone for an initial fee. The latter offers the phone at much more reasonable prices and it looks like that the 4G plan at 200 AED moth (as offered by DU) would suit me. 

But I'd like to download VPN onto the phone so I'm guessing it's better to buy the phone outright? I won't be someone who wants to trade in the phone every time a new model comes along so owning it for a few years suits me fine. If I buy the phone outright and get a separate plan from either DU or Etisalat, are the monthly usage rates cheaper or more expensive (for 4G capability)? 

Some of the questions may seem naive but I have never owned a phone in Dubai or have had to deal with Etisalat/DU phone plans before. 

Any advice is well appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Both myself and philyand have iPhone 5s. We both love them and use them for differing things. His was given to him by the company (on contract) and he uses his mainly for: phone calls, emails, games. Whereas I got mine outright and use it more for: social media (Facebook, twitter, expatforum, linked in, etc), texts, whatsapp, viber, google maps, safari on the go.

Ultimately, it's what you want out of a phone, as to which you should end up getting. I have no experience of galaxys(/ies sp?) except for a few friends of mine have them and seem to love their phones equally as much as we love ours.

The plus about both our iPhones is that there are several VPN apps on the market (which I'm sure there are for android too), and you can also input your own VPN settings (if your software for your computer has separate settings like mine does) manually and use it at any time.

There's lots of arguing over iPhone vs android. I think it's up to you about which you get. Go into a mall and play with them for a good few minutes. See which one you prefer handling/navigating through...as that's the most important thing, IMO. They're pretty much on par at the moment, and those who diagree are being petty. 

Especially if, like you said, you're just a standard end-user i.e. not looking to invest a lot of time and effort into messing around with it.

Oh, I'd also go with the pay a little bit upfront but get a contract as that seems to be more economical. I only bought mine outright as I was planning on leaving UK.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the lengthy response.

You mentioned that it's ultimately what I want out of a phone that should determine what I should get. 

When I buy the phone I do expect to be able to use it for social media, texts, various apps, google map, safari on the go and all that. A mini laptop so to speak. Is IPhone better for these services compared to the Galaxy (somehow I have a feeling they're about the same).

You mentioned that your partner's phone is on contract via his company but that doesn't hinder his ability to have VPN on it? 



IzzyBella said:


> Both myself and philyand have iPhone 5s. We both love them and use them for differing things. His was given to him by the company (on contract) and he uses his mainly for: phone calls, emails, games. Whereas I got mine outright and use it more for: social media (Facebook, twitter, expatforum, linked in, etc), texts, whatsapp, viber, google maps, safari on the go.
> 
> Ultimately, it's what you want out of a phone, as to which you should end up getting. I have no experience of galaxys(/ies sp?) except for a few friends of mine have them and seem to love their phones equally as much as we love ours.
> 
> ...


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Thanks for the lengthy response.
> 
> You mentioned that it's ultimately what I want out of a phone that should determine what I should get.
> 
> ...


Like I said, try them both out at a store, have a proper go at navigating menus, opening up apps, even try composing a text message (if you struggle to text on one and not the other, that would sway me!). I think user interface is more important (like cameras/laptops/operating systems/etc.), so it's whichever you prefer to use, ultimately.


----------



## HiTek1984 (May 20, 2013)

I would say it is a matter of preference. I currently have the iphone5. I think it is a cooler and very slick looking product. Although you are limited by their appstore, you can always bypass that by jailbreaking the phone. I havent had a galaxy phone but I know for sure they have a better camera then iphones so if you are into taking a lot of pics that info might help.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Have a play around with both and go for the one that feels more comfortable in your hand.

People who have a strong preference for either because of specs or any other criteria are horrendously odd.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Many argue about how "nice" the iPhone5 looks and how plasticky the Galaxy S4 is. Bear in mind, you will have to buy a case to protect your phone from scratches so it really won't matter then because when you hold it, you will feel plastic/silicon/metal of the case NOT the phone.

Not sure I would buy an iPhone5 right now with rumors about them releasing the iPhone5S in 1-3 months. That will see your purchase's worth go down a few hundred in a short period.

S3 is now much cheaper but if you want the latest get the S4. But also try out the HTC One, it's got a nice design and feels like a quality phone though you will still buy a case to protect it from scratches so in the end it will feel the same.

Whichever one you buy, get a case straight away! I've seen too many people not do this and find scratches on the sides and back especially on the iPhone5.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

If you have any Apple products already and are used to the IOS then go with the iPhone. You'd already have iTunes loaded on your laptop, chargers would be similar etc. 

If on the other hand you don't I'd go with an Android phone, S4 or HTC One. With an Android device you are not limiting yourself to one handset provider, don't need to download iTunes, have the top end spec to average phones, generally a bit cheaper but just as powerful handset & wouldn't worry about your phone not being the latest model after 6 months.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> ...google map...


If Google maps is a requirement, then there is no contest... go for the Galaxy...

Apple maps sucks. Apple sucks.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

imac said:


> If Google maps is a requirement, then there is no contest... go for the Galaxy...
> 
> Apple maps sucks. Apple sucks.


You can get google maps on the iPhone, bruv.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Google Maps on iPhone is not as good as the one on Android. For one thing you can't save maps for when you can't access the net.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> Google Maps on iPhone is not as good as the one on Android. For one thing you can't save maps for when you can't access the net.


it works well on GSM, you just can't use te google search facility if not on the net, however, if you've already done your search and driving and get out of range then you're fine as the GSM keeps the GPS going. #fact

Don't go hurting on the iPhone. 

All top-range smartphones are pretty similar spec wise. Don't argue for the sake of arguing. I'd just get the one you prefer using from a consumer level. I happen to be an avid apple user (having had my first mac back in 2005) and I don't plan on going back to windows (dual booted with linux) so, for me, the iPhone made sense straight away. I could use it intuitively.

Likewise, I'm sure non-mac users would have a preference when they get their hands on both and have a play. It's all preference. It's not really about "which is better" as they all have the same amount of pros and cons (they might be different but they all have them)!

Also, I don't use a case on my iPhone 5. It's absolutely fine. No noticeable scratches (the new back is a god send for that, my old iPhone 4 smashed the rear screen twice - after 2 years..literally, both times within a month). I prefer the feel of my phone naked.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> You can get google maps on the iPhone, bruv.


Shouldn't have to "get" it, it was there on my iPhone already when Apple in their monopolistic wet dream decided to remove it without asking me or giving me any choice in the matter and force their inferior product down my throat... iMorons cheered... And until Apple took away maps and YouTube I used to be one of them...

Now my iPhone sits in a drawer waiting for the day it will be chucked at the head of an iMoron who claims the iBrainwashing "user experience" is worth giving up the freedom of not wanting to have my map software drive me straight into the middle of a river...

I reiterate... Apple sucks...

PS: I really like your sig


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> ...It's not really about "which is better"...


It kinda is... I prefer my corporate capitalist giant to let me retain choice in how I use my device, not make my choices for me... I already have an iWife for that...

PPS: I really really like your sig


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> ... But also try out the HTC One, it's got a nice design and feels like a quality phone...


x2.. The HTC One has a really slick user interface too...

I personally love my Galaxy Note, I have gotten used to the larger size and the included pen has become an extension of my right hand... Extremely useful...

The new swipe type keyboard in Android Jelly Bean is the best thing to be invented since sliced bread...

Apple sucks...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Historically, most people who went with Android were the techy types who like to have a better control over their phones and not be tied down to Apple's stringent way of doing things eg: iTunes. Android is a bit more flexible in that sense.

In the past, Android wasn't as user friendly as iPhone and required a 'super user' to operate the phone/OS. Android has come a long way and has become fairly user friendly but most people who enjoy it to it's full capacity will learn about Android, root the phone and play around with the administrative options.

If you don't really care for any administrative capabilities and aren't the type to jailbreak phones - just want a smart phone, I'd probably recommend an iPhone as a starter. I'm not a big iPhone fan but it does work and is fairly intuitive. 

Apple is very restrictive, but it's very good in what it's designed to do. Android can give you more control over your phone but then you can find yourself a little lost with finding apps to get certain things done.

Just my opinion - hope it helps make a decision.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Checkout the latest reviews. Some are saying that the new HTC One beats the Galaxy because it is just simpler to use.

The Galaxy was considered a real competitor to Iphone and they added tons of features in their new version

As some said, it really boils down to what you are looking for in a phone. I like simplicity so I dont have an iphone or Galaxy. I use my phone to make calls, some times use VOIP, play music, take voice notes, some times check google maps and read emails. That's it.

My phone runs Android OS. I chose it because they have more apps for free. Other than that nothing else appeals to me.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A bunch of great comments. 

Basically it's nitpicking whether to get an IPhone or a Galaxy. I'll also look into the HTC One as I do agree too much can be, well, too much and reduces the overall experience. 

I've noticed people haven't said much about the advantages of buying the phone then getting a plan, versus getting a plan that comes with a phone. Any advantages of one approach over the other?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> I've noticed people haven't said much about the advantages of buying the phone then getting a plan, versus getting a plan that comes with a phone. Any advantages of one approach over the other?


As you noted that you're not going to change phones every 6 months with a new model - I don't see any harm in signing a contract with either Etisalat or Du. The phone is cheaper upfront (or free in some cases) and if you're planning on having a mobile phone for the next 2/3 years then why not? 

They do have an option to cancel and pay out the remaining cost of the phone in case you have to break the contract.

I have never bought a phone on contract here so not sure if the phone is locked to the provider when you buy it under contract - might want to check this with the provider. Also, might be worth confirming what the cancelation fees are so you are not surprised in the future.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Another question:

Looking at the various packages at DU/Etisalat, it's a bit wieldy. 

If I intend to use the phone for extensive email, internet (including social media), some photos, but minimal movie usage, what's the ideal package? Some of the offers seem to be either 1GB or 4GB. If I don't intend to download movies/tv programmes (but perhaps watch a few short clips via email attachments) is 1 GB sufficient? Or is there an speed advantage to 4GB? I don't want a slow internet connection even though I won't be downloading huge files for the most part.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Another question:
> 
> Looking at the various packages at DU/Etisalat, it's a bit wieldy.
> 
> If I intend to use the phone for extensive email, internet (including social media), some photos, but minimal movie usage, what's the ideal package? Some of the offers seem to be either 1GB or 4GB. If I don't intend to download movies/tv programmes (but perhaps watch a few short clips via email attachments) is 1 GB sufficient? Or is there an speed advantage to 4GB? I don't want a slow internet connection even though I won't be downloading huge files for the most part.


Go for 1GB. It'll be cheaper and phone companies are always more negotiable at increasing the plan should you need to. My first month in Dubai, I used 2GB, this month I've barely used 0.5GB (better wifi).


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Another question:
> 
> Looking at the various packages at DU/Etisalat, it's a bit wieldy.
> 
> If I intend to use the phone for extensive email, internet (including social media), some photos, but minimal movie usage, what's the ideal package? Some of the offers seem to be either 1GB or 4GB. If I don't intend to download movies / tv programmes (but perhaps watch a few short clips via email attachments) is 1 GB sufficient? Or is there an speed advantage to 4GB? I don't want a slow internet connection even though I won't be downloading huge files for the most part.


It really depends on how much you intend to use WiFi, the two places your phone is going to be the most usually are the office and at the house. With both the places having WiFi access, the data connection won't be used. When connected to both, the device will use the WiFi rather than the data, I know such is the case with android, pretty sure it's the same with the iPhone. So in effect a lot of the downloading / streaming etc can be done via WiFi leaving the data plan unused. 

On both their websites, etisalat and du recommend a 2 / 4gb plan for a tablet. I have a Note 10.1 tablet and have a 1 GB data plan from Du on it, haven't gone over on the data yet (except for once, details below) and am using it for everything (mind you tablet's are data hogs compared to phones). 

Also no matter which one you choose, there are apps you can download to monitor and restrict data usage. I use Onavo count to monitor and restrict apps towards wifi only etc, and Onavo extend to compress the data being sent to the phone so that overall less data is being used. Sounds technical but it's really easy to use and not rocket science. Before installing and setting up both the apps, I blew through 1 GB of data in 15 days, really because of all the apps running in the background using the data connection, which you don't realize is happening because the apps are not open and being used but running in the background. The Onavo apps I mentioned will take care of that issue.

Finally regardless, android or iPhone, a lot of the movies/clips etc (except for on youtube) can be downloaded to your computer and then synced to your device at home so you can watch them whenever you want without having to download etc. iTunes this might be difficult as Apple does restrict the movies etc, to ensure you buy them from the iTunes store so not too sure about this (no personal experience), but with android this can happen via the Samsung Kies software (in cases of samsung devices) which can be setup to sync whatever you need to your device via the wifi network (no cables etc), there are other solutions available also... 

p.s: sorry for the long post, tried to cram all the info in there lol ...


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

saraswat said:


> iTunes this might be difficult as Apple does restrict the movies etc, to ensure you buy them from the iTunes store so not too sure about this (no personal experience),


There's so many converters online these days. Freeware like VLC and Handle that can turn any video into a mp4, it doesn't really make a huge difference. 

Also, watching films on a phone is not a pleasant experience. A tablet is better, but still not great either - I assume this will only be used on the rare occasion someone is waiting (transport, etc). 

Most people use their phones for music though. That's a biggie! All of them are pretty good for that. 

P.s. I'm really happy that nobody's doing a "my phone is much better than your phone" tirade; far too tedious. 

I will big up apple's photostream and iCloud. Brilliant if anything happens to your phone/you eventually upgrade. Automatic and stress-free. 
You'll never accidentally delete a photo and not be able to get it back.

And whoever said the galaxy camera was better. No, it just has more megapixels, that doesn't equate to better.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I have had an iPhone 3, 3G, 4S and now a 5. They are simple to use and iTunes syncs my music easily with easy playlists. I use the Cyclemeter app and a bluetooth heart rate monitor for exercise. I have a VPN set up in "settings" automatically installed from the website of my provider. 

I've liked the things.

I have also a dual sim Galaxy and a dual sim China brand Android with a 5.4" screen. They are 'OK" but I gave up on the smaller galaxy as it was a pain to type emails. The large screen version is nicer, easy to do emails and the browser works well. I like the fact they are micro SD card expandable but miss the functionality of syncing contacts, files and calendars over iCloud. It just doesn't seem to be as smooth to do things with Android.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Finally regardless, android or iPhone, a lot of the movies/clips etc (except for on youtube) can be downloaded to your computer and then synced to your device at home so you can watch them whenever you want without having to download etc. iTunes this might be difficult as Apple does restrict the movies etc, to ensure you buy them from the iTunes store so not too sure about this (no personal experience), but with android this can happen via the Samsung Kies software (in cases of samsung devices) which can be setup to sync whatever you need to your device via the wifi network (no cables etc), there are other solutions available also...
> 
> p.s: sorry for the long post, tried to cram all the info in there lol ...



I use uTorrent Plus to download movies/shows, it automatically converts to iPhone/iPad format then puts them in my iTunes folder for automatically syncing over WiFi.

Easy.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

saraswat said:


> Also no matter which one you choose, there are apps you can download to monitor and restrict data usage. I use Onavo count to monitor and restrict apps towards wifi only etc, and Onavo extend to compress the data being sent to the phone so that overall less data is being used. Sounds technical but it's really easy to use and not rocket science. Before installing and setting up both the apps, I blew through 1 GB of data in 15 days, really because of all the apps running in the background using the data connection, which you don't realize is happening because the apps are not open and being used but running in the background. The Onavo apps I mentioned will take care of that issue.
> 
> ...


Thats good advise saraswat by daughters have 1gb packages with Du one has i-phone5 the other has Nokia Lumia 920. both use their data plans up in no time. Then i get moaned at each month because their phone isnt 'working' 

the discussion on best phones always make me laugh as apple types seem to defend and promote apple products to the hilt. There is a saying that in a pub never discuss politics and religion, think it should be politics, religion and phones.

For the record i have a BB, it makes calls, allows me to send and receive sms and email i can use twitter on it so im happy. At the end of the day its a phone and im not a slave to it or the corporation that brainwashes users to queue for hours to get the latest release 's' version that can analyze your stools or whatever update is there.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> I use uTorrent Plus to download movies/shows, it automatically converts to iPhone/iPad format then puts them in my iTunes folder for automatically syncing over WiFi.
> 
> Easy.


I do the same for android ... but one cannot overlook the limitations apple put's via their iTunes software on media, if not being attained via torrents etc... 

Also VPN settings can be changed in Android also, maybe it wasn't available earlier but one has all the customization options imaginable in the settings... 



IzzyBella said:


> Also, watching films on a phone is not a pleasant experience. A tablet is better, but still not great either - I assume this will only be used on the rare occasion someone is waiting (transport, etc).
> 
> Most people use their phones for music though. That's a biggie! All of them are pretty good for that.
> 
> ...


True I don't think watching movies on phones would be a great experience, but regarding the movies I have to say the new tablets are actually pretty awesome in that regard, including youtube videos, everything plays in HD (if the movie downloaded is the right format) and the size seems just right to get that personal experience .. but of course it doesn't beat a 40" HD TV ... 

Regarding the backup and cloud services, one word Google .. everything on an android phone from photo's to contacts to note's to documents and emails are automatically synched to your Google account. Picasa for photo's, and a normal gmail account for the rest. You can also do movies and other large files if you really want to, basically just drop them onto your Google Drive, (5 Gigs of free space in the cloud). All you really need is an account with one of the google services and you can use the rest with the same account, that is something personally I love ... 

The thing I like about the above is that assuming I am away from my phone and resident computer, I can access and use all those services and data from any computer connected to the internet and not just something that is registered to the iCloud etc... 

Also in terms of disaster recovery (phone lost, damaged). Upon getting a new phone (any android device), one just needs to enter their google account information and everything gets put back onto the phone, contacts, pictures, applications and settings. 

Again not trying to say one is better than the other, but just want to put the information out there so that people don't make the assumption that there are certain things one brand/operating system can do which another cannot.. 



IzzyBella said:


> And whoever said the galaxy camera was better. No, it just has more megapixels, that doesn't equate to better.


When talking about camera's, forget about the iPhone or the Galaxy series... the latest Nokia's have everyone beat .. apart from the megapixels being some of the highest if not the highest, the lenses are great.. and the kicker is the new software they have that can do some pretty cool things with the camera ...


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

saraswat said:


> When talking about camera's, forget about the iPhone or the Galaxy series... the latest Nokia's have everyone beat .. apart from the megapixels being some of the highest if not the highest, the lenses are great.. and the kicker is the new software they have that can do some pretty cool things with the camera ...


Slighly off topic but I remember my Nokia N95 8gb had a brilliant camera!

Anyway, I'll be arriving in Dubai in August and just wanted to get the heads up on possible prices of line rentals options. Is there a site that I could go to to compare best deals with phones?

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot of great comments and feedback on this thread. Well appreciated.

I will review all phone options mentioned in person over the next day or two and will probably start out with the 1GB as I already have the wireless in the flat.

My instinct is probably leaning towards Samsung or the HTC One (will read more on it) if only because I already have a Macbook and I like diversity (I don't bother with iTunes, that's how archaic I am despite my age).


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

maths.teacher said:


> Slighly off topic but I remember my Nokia N95 8gb had a brilliant camera!
> 
> Anyway, I'll be arriving in Dubai in August and just wanted to get the heads up on possible prices of line rentals options. Is there a site that I could go to to compare best deals with phones?
> 
> Thanks


There are only 2 providers. Du and etisalat. They're both .ae websites. Go "compare". There's not much variety between them.


----------



## Mubeen89 (Jun 2, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> You can get google maps on the iPhone, bruv.


Right you are!. i downloaded google maps on my iphone and it works perfectly well. On the war between iphone and samsung, if you prefer a bigger screen, going with Samsung’s phone is an easy call, as it makes everything from surfing the Web and playing games more enjoyable. Plus, unlike Apple’s device, you can even run two apps on the display at once. 

On the other end, Apple’s device offers a better design, a brighter display and snappier performance when navigating the device. There’s less lag. The iPhone 5 also lasts longer on a charge (though it lacks a removable battery) and has a better selection of content and apps.


----------



## bint.ae (May 31, 2013)

Im fun of Samsung galaxy note 2


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

saraswat said:


> True I don't think watching movies on phones would be a great experience, but regarding the movies I have to say the new tablets are actually pretty awesome in that regard, including youtube videos, everything plays in HD (if the movie downloaded is the right format) and the size seems just right to get that personal experience .. but of course it doesn't beat a 40" HD TV ...


Completely off topic... but I just bought this... its freaking awesome! 

https://www.asus.com/AllinOne_PCs/ASUS_Transformer_AiO_P1801



saraswat said:


> Regarding the backup and cloud services, one word Google ..


Amen!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

imac said:


> Completely off topic... but I just bought this... its freaking awesome!
> 
> https://www.asus.com/AllinOne_PCs/ASUS_Transformer_AiO_P1801


Interesting, how is it working as a tablet ? Same app/program function as when it is docked (sorry, didn't have time this morning to read thru the website)


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

ccr said:


> Interesting, how is it working as a tablet ? Same app/program function as when it is docked (sorry, didn't have time this morning to read thru the website)


Its an 18 inch screen, is beautifully vivid.. watching video on this thing is absolutely amazing, the best thing I like about it is the speakers... sounds just like a TV... the tablet itself runs the latest Andriod, got updated to 4.2 earlier in the week actually so the software is very current... 

Tablet works as a primary display when its docked and has the standard Windows desktop, complete with wireless mouse and keyboard... there is a switch button that swaps between Windows and Android pretty seamlessly... 

When the tablet is undocked, it switches to Android automatically, and then does a remote desktop connection to the base... its all pretty seamless, and again you can choose to use either Windows through remote desktop or the native Android on the tablet...

Its heavy for a tablet, but that's expected, weighs in at a regular laptop when undocked...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Asus do have some nifty tablet and phone ideas! They have smaller versions running Android completely. Connect the phone to the tablet and all data and apps are integrated. I used to own the Asus Transformer, connect the tablet to a keyboard and you can use it and fold it like a laptop. The keyboard has a built-in battery also so you get up to twice the battery life.


----------

